# Christian, have you been with God upon the mount this day?--Jeremiah Burroughs



## tmckinney (Oct 2, 2009)

Jeremiah Burroughs--"A Treatise On Earthly-Mindedness"

"Truly, Christians should live as if they came from heaven every day, as if they had been in heaven conversing with God. When they go to perform their duties in the morning and get alone with God and their souls, they should never stop striving until they get their hearts in heaven and themselves upon the mount, so that when they come down to their families, their very faces should shine, so that you might see by their conversations that they certainly have been with God upon the mount this day. 

"Now I appeal to you in this, do you live so that your family and neighbors can see that you have been in heaven this morning? Every morning we should have a talk with heaven; and, if we did, our conversations would be convincing all the day long, and it would be very profitable to the world…If we would ascend more often to heaven, we would be more beneficial to the world.”


----------



## Scott1 (Oct 2, 2009)

A great way to start today, thank you.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you. This is very convicting.


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Oct 2, 2009)

Very convicting. Needed this.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 2, 2009)

Isn't he a wonderful blessing? I have the Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment in the bathroom and have been reading a little bit every day. His parts about not murmuring or complaining, well, it is a powerful means of grace to me. Thanks.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 2, 2009)

I wish I could double and triple thank sometimes.  That really blessed me.


----------



## Berean (Oct 2, 2009)

That was excellent! Thanks for sharing it.


----------

